# Those who went to the Dressage on Thursday



## Sussexbythesea (11 August 2012)

Are you still buzzing?   I'm still on a high 

It's something I'll never forget the atmosphere was amazing with the crowd alight, the organisation superb and the dressage breath-taking - one of my best life experiences so far and even managed to get on telly!!  

I've been regaling the day to all my friends and basically anyone who will listen!!

I think I will be suffering with severe withdrawal next week.


----------



## WandaMare (11 August 2012)

Me too  Loved every second of the day, from being totally wowed by the venue when we arrived to enjoying the breathtaking spectacle of all those gorgeous horses 

Will always remember that day as being an extremely special experience, it will definitely be a few days untiil I come back down to earth (probably Monday when back to work!)

Hats off to everyone involved in the organisation and set-up of the venue, and so friendly and welcoming too.......worth every penny and more 

OP glad you had a wonderful day too


----------



## camilla4 (11 August 2012)

sussexbythesea said:



			Are you still buzzing?   I'm still on a high 

It's something I'll never forget the atmosphere was amazing with the crowd alight, the organisation superb and the dressage breath-taking - one of my best life experiences so far and even managed to get on telly!!  

I've been regaling the day to all my friends and basically anyone who will listen!!

I think I will be suffering with severe withdrawal next week.
		
Click to expand...

Oh God yes - I am boring people to tears with my account of the day.  One of the most amazing days of my life:  some of my dearest friends, a very easy journey, a two hour breakfast with champagne in a wine bar near Greenwich station, a nice stroll to the arena and then four hours of intense competition with an atmosphere that defied description.  To be at my home Olympics,watching my favourite sport and to have the Brits come in with Gold and Bronze - superb!  A day I will never forget....


----------



## imaginegenerous (11 August 2012)

Yes, had an amazing day. Amazing location, atmosphere, horses and riders. Great to see two Brits in the medals, especially with them both being based fairly locally. I loved Laura's test, partly because I loved the music and Charlotte was just fantastic. Great to see the Dutch supporters out in force too, just a great atmosphere and my seat was so much better than I was expecting.


----------



## SKW (11 August 2012)

I was very impressed by the seating - I don't think there were bad seats anywhere. It was an amazing experience!


----------



## millimoo (11 August 2012)

Me too... An amazing trip from start to finish.
To see our team perform at our home Olympics will stay with me as long as I live.
From taking the scenic route in on the DLR the afternoon before, to taking in Greenwich at night (it was buzzing), and seeing Carl have a very long dinner at Davy's, and seeing Laura & Dr B in the bar at Novotel, and seeing Carl & Charlotte walking through Greenwich in the morning walking past hordes of people with huge grins on their faces 
Loved the singing Gamesmakers at the bottom of the stairs, and the venue itself was spectacular.
We even has Katie Price & Leandro Penna two rows in front - the young girls face sitting next to Leandro was a picture.
We laughed, and cried, and I feel so lucky to have seen Team GB at their best.
Still gutted for Carl, as he's given his life and soul over the last few years, and selflessly allowed Charlotte to keep the ride on Valegro... I'm so looking forward to seeing him at the Dressage Convention in November, where I'm sure he'll get a standing ovation.


----------



## Doris'Dad (11 August 2012)

We were lucky enough to be in the Olympic Stadium on Saturday night when Jess Ennis, Greg Rutherford and Mo Farrah won GB gold, and the atmosphere was just awesome; never thought anything could come close.

We were at Greenwich for the individual jumping on Wednesday and witnessed the moment when Nick rolled a pole with just another 2 remaining and shared in the arena's collective groan of disappointment - but we were satisfied with a cracking day out at a superb venue and some great competition.

We got home on Wednesday evening and came to the conclusion what a shame it was that it was the end of our live Olympic experiences. So I grabbed the laptop at about 11pm, logged onto the official ticket site only to be amazed that there were Kur tickets available. Mad panic to apply and low and behold we had secured them. Off to bed after a celebratory glass of something, ready to head back to Greenwich the next day.

Simple trip by train, tube and DLR and a very pleasant stroll to the arena. Found our seats and quickly came to the realisation that the tickets we had bought were returned by the Dutch team, because the whole row in front of us were from the Dutch team, clad in orange and very noisy. The competition then started, with some very nice rounds. After the second break, the business of competing for medal places started in earnest. Laura and Alf did superbly, and were leading the competion - thrilling! Carl and Uti did well, but were laying 3rd with 2 to come. Then the moments of the competition - Adelinde from Holland had a good ride, which received a remarkable 88% to put them in first place - the Dutch around us were going bonkers, screaming "Hop Holland!" in our faces - even when Charlotte and Blueberry were coming into the arena.

Then I am sure I didn't breathe for the next 7 minutes as the team did their stuff to some of the most stirring music I have heard, with some of the greatest movement I have seen. The moment of imbalance right at the end convinced me we were going to miss out on individual Equestrian gold for the second day running. As the round ended the arena went ballistic - it was almost as spectacular as the dressage we had just seen. Then the wait - after what seemed like a week the score came up - 90% and Team GB had won gold! Now the Dutch were quiet - as for the rest of the arena - the noise and sheer sense of joy easily matched that of the stadium on the previous Saturday evening.

A glorious day, amazing sport, spectacular horses and riders, unforgettable experience, priceless memories.


----------



## Sleighfarer (11 August 2012)

All of the above, but I got my ticket signed by Carl too


----------



## showqa (11 August 2012)

I just cannot come down from the ceiling frankly. It was the stuff of dreams on so many levels and I don't mind admitting, I cried like a baby. There was even a tear in the eye of my non - horsy husband! I even managed to have a little chat with Carl afterwards who signed my ticket - that guy is such a fine human being and was laughing and joking straight after the competition. It's a day I will never forget and if only I could bottle that elation within the crowd. Beyond words!!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (11 August 2012)

Seafarer said:



			All of the above, but I got my ticket signed by Carl too 

Click to expand...

Jealous!!


----------



## robthecob (11 August 2012)

So glad it is not just me, I feel emotionally drained  best day of my life without a doubt. Went with my longest suffering horsey best friend, we cried we hugged and we sang. It was amazing  I'll never forget! The day we got gold and 100% deserved it


----------

